# Help nitrates out of control



## Epplimp (Mar 21, 2018)

I've recently set up a planted 32 gal fluval flex. I used the full line of ADA products power sand, Amazonia v2, Colorado sand, bacter 100, tourmaline and super clear. After a week my Nitrate levels are through the roof. After 3 days of 50% water changes i still have nitrate levels of over 110 ppm. I had a chemist friend come to help with the testing. We tested the tap water, the RO water, Amazonia v2, tourmaline, bacter, super clear, power sand, Colorado sand, Amazonia v2 additive, biohome filter media and the mopani wood I had in the tank. The only thing that registered nitrate content was the mopani wood. Mopani is a legume which are nitrate sponges in nature and part of the agricultural cycle in farmers fields. This was confirmed by a botanist friend. I figured ok ill pull that out and problem solved. That was 3 days ago. Nitrate levels drop in half after do a 50% water change but the next day are right back over 110ppm. I no a new tank can have problems like this but I cant figure out where these nitrates are coming from. Theres no fish I the tank. Pho, and ammonia levels are zero. Hardness is good. My chemist friend is baffled and I am to say the least worried ill never get fish in my tank. Opions are welcome. Please help me figure this out


----------



## kharmaguru (Jan 6, 2013)

What are using to test nitrate? Are you comparing to another brand nitrate test for confirmation?

Any canister or hangon filter from a previous established tank? Any plant die off?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

First thing is to soak the mopani in hot FW for a day and then test the water for NO3, dump and new hot water FW and test again to see in the NO3 levels drop with any significance.

IF the mopani is the cause, like the substrate, it is porous and will absorb NO3. The more water changes you do, the NO3 will eventually stop leaching. Kinda like a tea bag in a cup of water. You can keep draining (drink) and every time you add water, the water colored by the tannins will get less and less.

Since you don't have fish, won't hurt to do a few 50% water changes during the day. It'll get old fast if NO3 doesn't not consistently stay low after a week.

Past that, the only "easy" control for NO3 is a sulphur reactor (S-Rx) and a variable speed peristaltic pump...$600-700 tho


----------



## Epplimp (Mar 21, 2018)

Everything in the tank is new. I haven't had any plants die yet, but some aren't looking too good. I did soak the wood. The nitrates didn't seem to change without it. I'm using a fluval master test kit, which is new and some testing strips to confirm my findings. I'm changing the water every other day. Should I change it more often?


----------



## kharmaguru (Jan 6, 2013)

How long has this actually been together?

I was just reading that nitrite can interfere with nitrate tests causing a false high reading. Did you start a fishless cycle with an ammonia additive or did you just chuck this all together and start testing? Either way I wouldn't do any water changes until the cycle is complete - 4 weeks+. 

Not trying to be insulting, just trying to help.


----------



## Epplimp (Mar 21, 2018)

I just threw it all together. No ammonia. Its been about 2.5 weeks. I did another water change today, had an algae bloom. Took readings before and after it appears the nitrites are going down. No insult taken


----------



## kharmaguru (Jan 6, 2013)

Algae bloom (green smoke) or bacterial bloom (white smoke)?

I would stop the water changes. No fish means no problem and anything forming is plant food. A couple more weeks you'll know where you really stand.


----------



## Epplimp (Mar 21, 2018)

It was green. Ok ill leave the water alone. Hoping I come out of this with something good.


----------



## Student Of The Game (Sep 30, 2020)

I have a 64 gallon with Mopani wood. Had the same issues. Did daily water changes the first week, every other day the second week, every third day the third and so on. These were 50% water changes. On week 4 dropped it to 25% water change 3 times a week. I'm on week 5 and water has around 10ppm nitrates. I added fish on week 4.


----------



## kharmaguru (Jan 6, 2013)

I think the mopani wood should be soaked outside the tank if it truly is the nitrate source. 100% water changes in a bucket every day seems like a better approach than huge aquarium water changes that just upset the cycle. Just my 2cents.


----------



## Student Of The Game (Sep 30, 2020)

kharmaguru said:


> I think the mopani wood should be soaked outside the tank if it truly is the nitrate source. 100% water changes in a bucket every day seems like a better approach than huge aquarium water changes that just upset the cycle. Just my 2cents.


Now having worked with mopani wood I agree with you. Being an impulsive buyer I went to the LFS for looking for rocks for an iwagumi layout I just couldnt resist those large mopani pieces. Not knowing anything about them, I had a change of heart, bought them and put them in the tank without even rinsing them.

So if mopani was the cause of high nitrates wouldn't I have the same issue too?

And I have about 50lbs worth of mopani wood in there.


----------



## kharmaguru (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm not sure what you are asking. The issue is high nitrates in a new setup which IS what you said occured for your tank as well.


----------



## Student Of The Game (Sep 30, 2020)

yes, but they never got out of control like the OP is describing.


----------



## Epplimp (Mar 21, 2018)

Probably good news, sort of. I saw a snail in the tank today. Must have come on one of the plants


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

If the system is basically empty/no livestock, just do a 100% water changes a few times but test prior to track the NO3 trend.


----------



## kharmaguru (Jan 6, 2013)

So, where are you at now, a big green mess?


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

The issue is that you underestimated the ammonia leach from the ADA soil. it will continue to do so for a long period of time. I use mostly tropica for that reason. The reason you aren't seeing ammonia is because your bacterial colony is large enough to consume the ammonia at the rate it is being released. But it is a constant release so there is that.

Plant more or keep up with a heavy water change regiment.


----------



## Aquatic (Jul 30, 2021)

If you need to reduce the number of nitrates in the water FAST, there’s only one method: water changes. Of course, the replacement water should have very few nitrates or none at all if possible. Frequent cleaning of the tank reduces the number of nitrates and other toxic chemicals in it. Utilizing some aquatic plants, keeping aquatic plants in the aquarium helps prevent excessive nitrates.


----------

